# can't cope anymore :(



## Dozla (Feb 22, 2013)

I am soooo stressed over my cats behaviour I am seriously considering finding him a new home, he was born with a number of problems one being he didnt develope properly in the womb leading to him having one kidney and one testicle, he often gets urine infections and has possibly got the remenants of a part testicle so he has had a suprelorin implant fitted to stop his behavioural weeing and scratching of my house but so far nothing is happening, i need to wait another week to see the results but after 2 years of him destroying my house and having every treatment known to man I am at wits end... he hasnt been a fun loving cat since a 6 month old kitten, he hardly ever purrs and the vet said he has physiological problems aswell as physical ones.. he basically isn't wired up like a normal cat.. he has had a recent all over health check and she said for him he is in good health so this weeing problem is behavioural... i am starting to hate him and i feel so bad, he frustrates me so much and I just want him fixed.
I think that I have done all I can and maybe he would stop all this if he had another owner?? maybe someone older that could be with him all the time? 
I just don't know if anyone would take on a cat that has huge vet bills... he is insured but so far I have claimed back over 4k, he wees and scratches up my house and he is no longer a people cat. 
I have changed my mind about rehoming over and over again... ive never really looked into it as deep down i want my fluffly little baby back but i dont know if that is ever going to happen


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i am so sorry, i can tell from reading your post how upset and stressed you are,i have no advise but didnt want to read your post and run, i really hope someone can offer you some advise to help you and your cat.


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Not sure where you are but could you offer him as a barn cat? 

Don't feel bad your doing everything you can to help him and still haven't given up on him.


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

GingerJasper said:


> Not sure where you are but could you offer him as a barn cat?
> 
> Don't feel bad your doing everything you can to help him and still haven't given up on him.


I was going to suggest the same thing. I am afraid I don't know how you would start to find that sort of home (barn cat/stable cat) but it could be a good solution. There is a rehome and adoption section in here but I fully understand that you would probably need time to think about and make sure you are comfortable with the decision first.


----------



## Dozla (Feb 22, 2013)

He is a pedigree ragdoll so don't think he would make much of a barn/stable cat  he is scared of his own shadow so I dread to think how he would ever cope outdoors by himself.. plus he has special food for his urine. 
Considering getting my garden completely fenced and netted in and getting a cat flap installed in patio door... don't quite know how I am affording this tho?! dreaming i think! That will have ticked the very last box of things to try with him tho


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

Does he ever go outside with you watching him? A bit of safe space and fresh air might potentially calm him down and help him psychologically. It must be very difficult for you. Did you let the breeder know that he had these problems - could any of them have been hereditary?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi Dozla, I am very sorry to hear what you are going through with your cat, it sounds awfully stressful, and I understand you feeling at the end of your tether after so much has been tried, to no effect. 

I was wondering, as your vet thinks your cat's problems are behavioural whether you have had advice from an animal behaviourist? You need the type of person that comes to your home and makes an assessment whilst observing the cat. 

Your vet should be able to provide you with the name of someone good in your area. 

If it is a behavioural problem then there is a good chance your cat can be trained to improve his behaviour, at least to some degree. 

Advice from a behaviourist may be covered by your pet insurance -- I know mine is. Worth checking with your policy provider. Otherwise, the fee could be anything from £75 to £150 per session and you may need a couple of sessions.

As your cat has health problems e.g. frequent urine infections, I would 
personally be a bit reluctant to re-home him as a farm or stable cat, as I know such cats are left to their own devices much of the time, although they are fed of course. I am not sure how soon such an infection would be noticed or treated. I suppose it depends on the individual farm or stable....

Do keep in touch, so we can continue to offer you support with this difficult problem.


----------



## Maerose (Jun 22, 2012)

Dozla said:


> He is a pedigree ragdoll so don't think he would make much of a barn/stable cat  he is scared of his own shadow so I dread to think how he would ever cope outdoors by himself.. plus he has special food for his urine.
> Considering getting my garden completely fenced and netted in and getting a cat flap installed in patio door... don't quite know how I am affording this tho?! dreaming i think! That will have ticked the very last box of things to try with him tho


I'm so sorry, I can hear in your posts how upset you are and it sounds like you have done everything you can think of to help him. Have you spoken to the breeder to see if there is anything they can do? I wish I could think of something else to suggest.


----------



## Dozla (Feb 22, 2013)

I used to let them/him out supervised but it attracted other cats to my garden and one of them ended up jumping over my fence and escaping (i have 2 cats) whilst trying to fight.. and it made him ten times worse because he wanted to be outside looking fior girls all the time and cried all day and night and the weeing went ten fold.
The breeder offered to swap him for a new kitten but I didnt want to.. she said none of her other cats have problems (how true that is i dont know)
I have followed all every bit of behaviourist advice i could find without having one coming to my home as I currently can't afford to pay for one.
in the last 2 weeks I have had to pay 3 excess's on my insurance for teeth, urine and blood check aswell as paying 80 quid for implant and getting him another type of food for urine.
I took him to a vets at xmas who said he needed teeth done as they were dirty.. heard her say that to 3 other people whilst in waiting room alone so moved vets... new vet said they were ok but as they previous vet had wrote on records then he had to have them cleaned else it would void insurance on teeth grrrr!

advice followed so far...
another cat as could be lonely whilst I am at work... they sleep together and wash each other aswell as run round the house in the small hours playing.
feliway.. didnt do anything.
zylkene.. wouldnt touch anything with it in even after starving him.
cystaid/cystease/cysophan... treated flare ups.. still weeing.
extra cats boxes.. have 3. (lidded as he doesnt like open ones)
look out places... has a celing high cat climbing tree that only just fits in living room its that big.
5 different types of beds so he has own space.. sleeps on my spare bed.
suprelorin implant.. not worked yet.

any other ideas welcome


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

Apart from what Chillminx has suggested already in having a behaviourist come in and assess the situation directly I can't offer any further advice. Please do check out if your insurance covers the animal behaviourist.

I had trouble with my cats and was close to rehoming my kittens until I had an animal behaviourist come and see us. It changed everything! It is well worth the money spent.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

chillminx said:


> Hi Dozla, I am very sorry to hear what you are going through with your cat, it sounds awfully stressful, and I understand you feeling at the end of your tether after so much has been tried, to no effect.
> 
> I was wondering, as your vet thinks your cat's problems are behavioural whether you have had advice from an animal behaviourist? You need the type of person that comes to your home and makes an assessment whilst observing the cat.
> 
> ...


I agree with Chillminx - this has to be worth a shot. Have you been in touch with his breeder and have they offered any support?


----------



## Dozla (Feb 22, 2013)

breeder said he is acting like a tom cat and to go down the route of having another op to see if they can find testicle remenants, but vet said she doubts very much they will find something and they would ct scan him but none of this is covered by insurance and it would be about 900 pound in total and i don't have that.
I havent got enough money to pay another lot of excess this month so can't go down the route of seeing a behaviourist at the moment  
Really can't see what they would say to do for him tho?? but I guess thats what they are trained in so maybe they would see something I cant.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

nightkitten said:


> Apart from what Chillminx has suggested already in having a behaviourist come in and assess the situation directly I can't offer any further advice. Please do check out if your insurance covers the animal behaviourist.
> 
> I had trouble with my cats and was close to rehoming my kittens until I had an animal behaviourist come and see us. It changed everything! It is well worth the money spent.


The first thing that came to mind when reading your first post was that he is behaving like an entire tom. You might want to consult another vet, one that has more experience in finding the missing testicle. *Have they ever tested his testosterone levels?* That would give you some indication if there is indeed an active testicle still inside him.

Maybe you could contact a veterinary university and explain the problem. They might be able to recommend someone, or even be interested in taking the case on, themselves.

I understand the financial implications may be a problem, but it really is the only thing I can think of to do. If his behaviour is not due to a remaining testicle, a behaviourist would probably be your last option.
The tips you followed up on are all rather general, and you really would need a behavioural expert observing him to get tips that would be more specific to his problem, if it is not a question of typical tomcat behaviour.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Im sorry if im going to touch on a sore point but is the problem only weeing and scratching furniture.

I breed and also run my own rescue, i have experience in most cases of cat problems.

Not sure what area you live, but if you would like me to try and help you solve these problems (no promises though, im not superwoman) but im happy to give it my best shot for you.

I do work but very early mornings and home from 11.30am everyday, so i have plenty of time to dedicate to helping.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Catcoonz, you are a gem!!!!!!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Like i say, im not superwoman but with having queens if the problem is acting like a tom cat, i will know within 10 minutes.

Having experience with fostering cats with cpl, i have pretty much come across alot of problems, mostly solved easily by somebody who takes a step back from the situation. Not saying all problems can be solved but if finances are a worry at the moment, at least trying we will know which way to turn.

Anyway, im here if you need me to help, my own queens will be out the way upstairs as they are due kittens soon so i will have all of the downstairs for the cat to observe. xx

Sometimes the stress and worry of an owner does contribute to how the cat reacts, in a stress free environment the situation sometimes is better observed.


----------



## Dozla (Feb 22, 2013)

He has had a implant fitted a week ago which should take away any testosterone, but the vet said it may take a few weeks to kick in and he may get worse before it gets better.
He has only started this behaviour a month ago as normally when he acts up it was because he had a urine infection so I treated him and it stopped but this time there isnt an infection.
when he was neutered 2 vets pretty much cut him in half looking for other testicle and the tubes which it should have been on the end of werent developed, neither was the kidney.
He has had testosterone tested and it is present but its more than just testicles that produce it so they cant be 100%, also they said he could have small particles which could never be found so another op wouldnt help.
Think I may wait a few weeks to see if implant does anything then I would have be paid again and look into a behaviourist.
Would be nervous letting him go near any queens incase it wound him up even more and he got even more stressed and got worse.
Does anyone know of a good behaviourist in Bristol?
thank you all for responding..


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I think it might be a good thing to let Catcoonz have him at her place for a while to break the behavioural circle. 

Maybe you could just see if this implant has any effect, and keep in touch with her. You could report back to her, and if necessary consider the possibility of taking him out of his present environment for a while and letting her observe him full time.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

The link below should help you find a reputable behaviourist in your area ,if not ask your vet to suggest someone.
I had to get the help of a behaviourist for my Raggie who had behaviour problems and I have to say it was the best £80 I have spent.The problem with reading behaviour books is that they are not a "one size fits all" .Using the wrong method to correct a problem can sometimes make matters worse,so getting a behaviourist to watch how your cat reacts in his own environment and then set up a plan to help him has a better chance of success.Good luck and please keep us updated.

APBC Members by Region | Association of Pet Behaviour Counsellors


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I wish you and your cat well.
Hope things improve for you.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

With regard to the urine infections, I would try giving him live yoghurt mixed with manuka honey daily. 

I would never usually say this because I am so against it, but for medical reasons only, and to keep this cat homeable and not ending up in a rescue, maybe consider de-clawing. Its something I deplore, but if, as you say, he is so destructive, and you were to re-home him, I would hate to think of him ending up in a rescue or worse. Im trying to think of the best way of securing this little guy a permanent place in your home.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Ang2 said:


> > I would never usually say this because I am so against it, but for medical reasons only, and to keep this cat homeable and not ending up in a rescue, maybe consider de-clawing. Its something I deplore, but if, as you say, he is so destructive, and you were to re-home him, I would hate to think of him ending up in a rescue or worse. Im trying to think of the best way of securing this little guy a permanent place in your home.
> 
> 
> Declawing a cat is illegal in the UK, under the Animal Welfare Act 2006. I could never condone this kind of mutilation, for any reason at all, and I seriously hope the law on this *never* permits it.
> ...


----------



## Vikingtorti (Jun 28, 2012)

One of our older cats had this awful habit of tearing furniture, we found it helped by buying sisal boards (not posts) & laying them at the foot of the desired bit of furniture. The cats love the boards and asides the usual scratching, are often to be found sitting or lying on the sisal boards quite happy

We have a little guy who has had behavioural issues so can sympathise with you.


----------



## thatsafunnylookingcat (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi there, I think you are doing really well with him so far! I know a lot of people wouldn't be able to cope with it. 

I have no experience of the implant but have read about it, I think you should hang in there and just give it a chance to work, the vet said it may take some time. I know it's difficult but don't give up on it working yet! As a temporary measure is there any way maybe you could confine him to just a section of the house, preferably a room(s) that can be wiped clean like a tiled utility or conservatory? To stop him weeing on everything or being as destructive when you cant be supervising him. 

I think the behaviorist is a great idea and you should give it a try, if as you say he has psychological problems then it really is what he needs. Even if the missing testicle is making him behave more like a stud cat, in my experience most stud cats are very affectionate towards their owners and although smelly, are usually relaxed well rounded cats. 

As a last resort you could look into doing what breeders do with their stud cats and keeping him in an outdoor cattery. It really wouldn't be ideal though and it won't fix any problems that he may be experiencing psychologically. He also may not adjust to life away from an indoor home as he as never experienced it. It is a lonely life as well, even if you bring him in for a few hours a day to groom and handle him it will still mean him spending a lot of time alone and this could potentially exasperate the issues he is already having. 
If you are living in a non rental house, and would like to consider housing him separately, you could always build something that is actually attached to the property, that would be better as it would be easier to have it heated if needs be and also open a door to allow him access back inside the house. It also makes it easier for taking food in and out and doing the litter etc. 


I really hope you can get the problem sorted with the help of the implant and the behaviorist.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

What a nightmare for you OP. Can I just ask a couple of questions trying to work it out? Is the problem weeing or scratching or both? Does he squat to wee or spray? And am I reading it right that he only has one fully-functioning kidney?


I


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Dozla said:


> <snip>I havent got enough money to pay another lot of excess this month so can't go down the route of seeing a behaviourist at the moment
> Really can't see what they would say to do for him tho?? but I guess thats what they are trained in so maybe they would see something I cant.


There is a world of difference between using behavioural intertenvions in an ad-hoc manner and having a structured plan and the ongoing support of a good behaviourist. Apparently some insurance doesn't even have an excess for consulting a behaviourist, though you do need your vet to refer you. Mine happily did when i asked, and sent her my cat's medical records. I should also point out that with a long-standing problem the cure isn't going to be quick. If you decide to try this route, make sure you use a properly qualified behaviourist - my choice was to use one who works with cats only, and there is just one within reach of where I live.


----------



## Dozla (Feb 22, 2013)

I will keep in touch... will see how implant goes.. then if that doesnt work try the behaviourist..then send him off for a holiday with catcoonz maybe.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Dont lose hope, a behaviourist is the best route to take, they are alot more qualified than i am.
My offer was as i didnt think at the moment you could afford a specialist, but now you can i would definitely try this method, wont be a quick fix as everything takes time.

Im sure you will get things sorted.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

My post just above was incomplete as I had cat-assisted keyboard problems.

I am currently working with a behaviourist on a different problem, and I was actually doing a lot of the right things off my own bat before I consulted her - I had separated the cats, I had stopped them being able to see each other, I was playing more with the problem cat, I had had her vet-checked - but it really was different having firstly a program to follow and secondly keeping in touch with the behaviourist mostly by email.

My problem cat turns out to be not ameanable to quite a few tactics as she's not particularly interested in food (tuna, Dreamies, sardines in tomato sauce are all deadly poison, ham and prams might be safe to eat) so the plan has had to be amended because of this.

I was very low a bit over a week ago feeling we were getting nowhere, emailed her and had a fairly long phone conversation when the plan was revised (again!) and progress is being made at present.

She visited in early Jan and we are not done yet, but things are quite a bit better.

This is their professional organisation - a qualified behaviourist will be properly trained and insured.
The APBC | Association of Pet Behaviour Counsellors
APBC Members by Region | Association of Pet Behaviour Counsellors

I deliberately choose one who only saw cats, there are a number of them across the country.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Dozla, just a thought -- you mentioned your cat is on a special diet for his urinary problems. May I ask what the food is? 

I am wondering, as he seems unhappy most of the time, whether he is actually physically uncomfortable, the most likely source being his bladder I would think. Cats are good at hiding pain, but it often shows up instead as irritable or unfriendly behaviour.

Sometimes special diets recommended by vets for specific conditions do not always suit the cat, so it may be worth reviewing his diet here. Vets often recommend dry food for cats with urinary problems, but dry food can often exacerbate the whole problem, as most cats rarely drink enough fluids. 

Also, do you give your cat Cystease, Cystaid or Cystophan to help him urinate, in case he has painful spasms when he urinates? 

As long as he has one good functioning kidney I am not sure he would be more prone to urine infections; plenty of humans manage well on one good kidney after all. I would think it was more likely that frequent bladder infections may be affecting his kidney.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Chillminx, that is a very good point. Maybe wet food would be more beneficial than a dry diet.


----------



## Dozla (Feb 22, 2013)

I wish I could get the vet to put his medical records on here to help me explain him, he has had a sex panel test and cromozone test which are just a few tests he has had to try and fix him.
He doesnt respond to any treatments like a normal cat and there is something wrong with my cat... i dont know how to put it into words but his results have gone to America and to professors in cats.. who write the textbooks for vets, they said there is no medical history ever that is the same as my cat.
He has royal canine food to help disolve crystals that he had in his wee.. but theyve gone now.
He has had a urine and blood test and his kidney and bladder are fine, he has just decided to start ruining my house worse than ever.
I get paid monthly so could look into a behaviourist then just not for a few weeks, I also have a chinchilla who has developed teeth problems and so Im currently trying to sort him out aswell.. he is going to have a cat scan and isn't insured and it can cost up to 260 if he needs all the different treatments so I am trying to help all of them at the mo.
My cat wee's on anything (spraying mainly) and scratches the carpets.. he has a scratch mat but wont go near it, he also has a cat tree which he does scratch on. He has had the all clear from vet so its def behavioural.
he sat by my back door today and started shaking so he is getting very stressed, I honestly think that he just wants to go out but when I do let him out supervised he stands out there sniffing and shaking and then plays up even more when he cant go out.
I am really trying to sort him out, and he has stolen my heart so if I did rehome him it wouldn't be done lightly and i would never just dump him, but it all comes down to lack of money so I will just keep going trying one thing at a time then hopefully one day we will hit the jackpot and I will have a happy cat again.
thanks for your time


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

You paid for all his medical tests...therefore you own them! Simply ask your vet to print off copies if you want to post them on here.
I do sympathise with all the probkems you are experiencing and hope sincerely that things improve soon.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Paddypaws said:


> You paid for all his medical tests...therefore you own them! Simply ask your vet to print off copies if you want to post them on here.
> I do sympathise with all the probkems you are experiencing and hope sincerely that things improve soon.


I did this a few months back for my Raggie who has IBD.I asked for his history and had it the next day.As PP's has said you have paid for everything on his vet records therefore you are entitled to a copy of it.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi op,you say he was sat at the back door wanting to go out,then when you bring him in he acts like he wants to go back out.You say you want to cat proof the garden but its very epensive,have you thought about buying him a cat pen with a sleeping area?

This will give you a break when thing feel tough..like now and you never know he may love it,especially when it gets warmer..lovely fresh air..freedom..watching the birds.It could be as simple as this to make him a happy boy.

Now that he doesnt have cyrstals have you thought about puting him onto a raw diet it really does wonders for cats much better than a dry diet,as people have mentioned dry can contribute to crystals in cats.Natural instincts is great to buy ready to eat raw from.

I would check out your insurance to see if you can get help with the behaviorist worth a try.

I think you have done well to stand by him so long,not many would you have come a long way i feel in getting answers it would be a shame to give up on him now.

I think you should have a vet go back in and look for the lost testicle it would be bigger now easier to find it would be the price of a neuter op wouldnt it.So i wouldnt go for the £900 ct scan option.

I wish you all the best in solving his problems..oh could you clip his claws weekly to stop him being able to rip furniture,although i find my cats scratch more when i do this to try and sharpen them,though it doesnt do damage.

Keep on trucking!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

WLBSH -- you know, you could be on to something -- the scent marking the OP's cat is doing might reduce considerably if he could go outside. He might well be a much happier cat then.

Thinking back, many years ago I had a male cat I kept as an indoor cat when I lived in a flat in the city. When he was 6 mths old (even after neutering) he became a nightmare with his constant crying, and scratching of carpets, (though luckily no spraying,). He was a very unhappy cat.

I moved house, to a rural area, when the cat was just over a year old, and he began going outside. Within weeks he was a different cat -- happy, sweet natured, friendly, no more crying, and no more scratched carpets.
Not every cat will take to an indoor life.

Dozla -- now I understand your cat's weeing is actual *spraying*
then it is definitely a territorial issue, as is the scratching of your carpets and furniture. In view of the missing testicle, the indication is it is all 
likely to be due to testosterone, (as the vet thinks) and hopefully the implant will begin to have an effect soon.

I think your cat might well be happier if he could have some time on his own outdoors, and until you can afford to cat proof your garden, maybe think about WLBSH's suggestion of an outdoor cat pen.

Or even think about an enclosed run off the house, in which you can put cat trees, bedding, litter tray etc, so he can go out there when he pleases during the daytime and watch birds etc.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

To be honest this sounds like one very unhappy and stressed cat. Unless the OP lives right by a busy road or similar it might be best to let him go out and see if that improves things. 

A lot of cats spray but we don't realise as they do it outside - my old cat did. I used to see him doing it in the garden, and because he did it outside it wasn't a problem.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

You're going to think I'm mad but as the cat has been properly checked by a vet you could try giving these people a ring and see what they suggest
Ainsworths


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

OrientalSlave said:


> To be honest this sounds like one very unhappy and stressed cat. Unless the OP lives right by a busy road or similar it might be best to let him go out and see if that improves things.
> 
> A lot of cats spray but we don't realise as they do it outside - my old cat did. I used to see him doing it in the garden, and because he did it outside it wasn't a problem.


I completely agree with you OS --great suggestion about the going out.

The more I think about it the more sure I become that Dozla's cat is exhibiting territorial behaviour, and as you say, if he could go out, much of the behaviour might then be expressed outdoors not in the house.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I should also have said that the OP sounds very stressed and unhappy. A good behaviourist can help with that as well, by providing insight and a positive way forwards plus support along the way.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Dozla, I have just seen in your 3rd post you have 2 cats! I gather you acquired the 2nd cat to keep the ragdoll company. 

Could you tell us what sex the 2nd cat is, and whether he/she has been neutered/spayed? 

Do you feel your raggie's territorial behaviour (the scratching and spraying) got worse after you acquired the 2nd cat, or improved at all?


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

May I ask for how long your cats are alone during the day?

I have got a ragdoll myself and until recently he was allowed to roam free and always visited the neighbours who were at home all day.

A few years back I tried to keep him as an indoor cat only. OH and I were both working full time back then and I have to say that after 3 months I gave up. He was the most unhappiest cat ever! He just wants to be with humans all the time! Now OH is not working anymore and is at home a lot and my cat is not allowed out anymore due to health issues but he seems to be coping much better now he has human company.

Ragdolls are very, very people orientated and another cat as company might not do the job. Some ragdolls can cope with being left without *human* company but others can't.

Have you maybe taken a week of work once and stayed at home a lot to see if his behaviour improves? Of course you would have to interact with him loads too while being at home.

An idea might be to play and cuddle with him for about 30 minutes before you leave for work. This would have to be 1 on 1 time without the other cat. When you come back from work I would recommend you do the same as soon as you get home, before doing anything else.

This requires a lot of determination but is maybe worth a try?


----------



## Dozla (Feb 22, 2013)

hi i have a neutered male cat.. my ragdoll has followed him round looking after him like he was his mum from day 1, he used to clean up his bum when he was messy, they sleep curled up together and tear up and down my stairs like nutters.
His behaviour has only just got this bad, he has always had weeing seesions but i always thought that was down to his bladder, this time he is fine.
he has started scratching the carpets more now and the spraying only started about month ago but it is like 20 times a day, before it was little wees.
I work shifts so me and my boyfriend are away from home/from cats about 4 hours a day so not long.. he doesnt like to play unless you pretty much harrass him with a toy for about 20 minutes then he will attack it for a little while but then lie down.
He hasnt come and sat on my lap for about 3 months and before that it was once in a blue moon, he isnt very people orientated since alot of the time people are giving him medicine or testing him for something or other, i make sure my boyfriend never has to do any medicine duties so he has a person that he knows doesnt do bad things to him.
I will try to play with him more with just me and him and see if i can get him interested, will go pick up some more toys so its all a new game to him... maybe he is losing hes spark for life with all these tests and things??


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I feel you are losing your spark in the face of an apparently insoluble problem. And if he is desperate to go out he might be as well.

Is it fairly safe for him to go out where you live?


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

Thank you Dozla for always coming back to us and explaining the circumstances in detail and answering the questions 

I have to say that I get more and more convinced that a good behaviourist who can assess him in his current home will be the only solution. I do not think his behaviour is down to his medical problems only but that it might be a mix of the medical problems and behaviour problems.

So please hang in there and wait for next payday when you then can pay a cat behaviourist. It might be a good idea to contact one now as I had to wait 6 weeks for an appointment with mine. You don't need to pay when making the appointment but on the day they come and see you.


----------



## Dozla (Feb 22, 2013)

I have some really happy news!!! My cat has randomly started to chirp for me again, he got on my lap twice yesterday! And he purred! This may sound like nothing to most people but ive been waiting months for a sign of happiness from my cat.. AND he touch wood hasnt weed on anything!!!! Its been 2 weeks since he had his implant fitted now and I now belive its working!! We are currently at my mums house for a long wkend and I am sooooo happy! No medicine or behaviourist involved do far... so I am thinking it must have been down to his hormones. Will keep you updated with any more progress or slip ups


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

This is excellent news. I'm so glad to hear he's turned a corner. Long may it continue!

Here's to more positive updates!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Very pleased to hear of this progress Dozla! It sounds as though he is feeling happier and less stressed. I hope the progress continues!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

That's great news.

Just a thought re letting him outside - I know catproofing your garden isn't cheap but have you thought of perhaps looking on eBay and getting a cat pen second hand? Something along these lines - keeps him secure and if he is only going to be out there an hour or two a day just provides him with some additional stimulation - and your other cat too.

Cat Run | eBay

DOG CAT KENNEL RUN SHED WOODEN METAL 10 x 4 FT [email protected]@K 300X110 CM CHICKENS COUPE | eBay


----------



## thatsafunnylookingcat (Apr 21, 2012)

That's great news  so pleased for you.


----------



## Dozla (Feb 22, 2013)

He has stopped weeing (touch wood!) and is slowly coming round to being cuddled again, he even had a little play with his feather toy! but he is still scratching the hell outta my carpets.. so I have ordered him another cat tree and i am gonna to try and only let him on it so he can claim it as his own... we are also looking into a cat flap and cat proofing garden as we have found a way of doing it reasonably cheap with netting at an angle so they dont want to climb over... now we just need to save up to have a cat flap fitted into a patio door.. not cheap thats for sure! and find a way to teach them to wipe their feet lol..we have cream carpets!


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Very glad to read this post - all sounds very good. As a cheap and cheerful solution for the scratching have you tried cardboard scratchers?

You can get lot of different ones from most petstores but something like these maybe?

Cardboard Cat Furniture: Free P&P on orders £19+ at zooplus!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Very encouraging news Dozla!:thumbup1:

You might find he is better with a cat scratcher made with carpet instead of sisal. Two of mine much prefer the carpet covered one. If you or your OH are OK at DIY you can make one, as my OH did, out of wood covered with a wool carpet off-cut..

Like the small one of these, on the right hand side of the photo:

Hicat® | Gallery

Re: the cat flap, as you have glass patio doors you may find it easier & cheaper to have one fitted into an exterior wall. It cost me £50 to have a builder do mine, (plus the cost of catflap and tunnel accessory) and took a couple of hours.

Re: the cream carpets - I have pale carpets (tho' not cream) and find with muddy paw marks best thing is to leave them to dry, then vacuum them
or worse case scenario use a stiff carpet brush. So far, have not needed to sponge the carpet due to the cats, only due to messy humans!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Dozla said:


> He has stopped weeing (touch wood!) and is slowly coming round to being cuddled again, he even had a little play with his feather toy! but he is still scratching the hell outta my carpets.. so I have ordered him another cat tree and i am gonna to try and only let him on it so he can claim it as his own... we are also looking into a cat flap and cat proofing garden as we have found a way of doing it reasonably cheap with netting at an angle so they dont want to climb over... now we just need to save up to have a cat flap fitted into a patio door.. not cheap thats for sure! and find a way to teach them to wipe their feet lol..we have cream carpets!


Aaawwwww, bless him.....

He sounds far happier, and so do you :thumbup1:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

This is wonderful news to read.


----------

